# My GTI Nightmare



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Its been a while since I have been on the vortex but wanted to share my story/nightmare

Proud previous owner of 6 VW's with this 2008 GTI now leaving a sour taste in my mouth.

@78K Throttle body motor and Bi-Xenon motors failed, both items replaced under extended warranty I bought (Good thing, over $1500 Bill) $100 deductable paid out of pocket

@78K Week later MIL illuminated, scanned P2014 P2015 P2016 P0642 Intake manifold runner, dealer tried adaptation and failed, replaced flapper motor under VW extended warranty

@78K Week later MIL illuminated again, same code, dealer says defective part from factory, replaced with new flapper motor again under VW extended warranty

@78K Week later MIL illuminated again, same codes, dealer says a section of wiring harness needs to be replaced, nobody would cover repair, $275 out of pocket

@78K Week later MIL illuminated again, P2014 P2015, dealer says entire harness from ECM to flapper motor needs to be replaced, again not covered so contacted VWOA, VWOA agreed to pick up the bill and dealer replaced entire wiring harness

@78K Week later MIL illuminated again, same codes, dealer says ECU/ECM needs to be replaced VWOA agrees and covers bill again, new ECU installed and kept at dealer for 150 miles to see if it returns, it does not

@78K Tonight 300 miles after ECU replacement code P2014 is back and MIL is illuminated, tried to clear code and will not clear, this is where I stand at this moment. Contacted dealer but of course its Saturday night and I will not hear anything from dealer until Monday, also contacted VWOA via a very honest upset email since call center is also closed until Monday.

Just wondering if anyone has any insight or anything on this topic. I love the GTI but this may cause me to have to trade in the vehicle and walk away from VW entirely or go back to the MK1/MK2 platform (which is getting nearly impossible around here to find one thats not a rust pile) since I did not have much luck with MK3 or MK4 but nothing like this. I must say VWOA has been great with customer service but this needs to be resolved, its getting quite rediculous. :banghead:


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow. That's insane. Sorry to hear. 


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

GTI16VFAN2 said:


> Its been a while since I have been on the vortex but wanted to share my story/nightmare
> 
> Proud previous owner of 6 VW's with this 2008 GTI now leaving a sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> ...


This reads more like failed repair attempts than something intrinsically wrong with Mk5's.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

I could understand failed repair attempts by dealer at first but now everything has been replaced I believe that relates to the intake manifold runner, whats left to replace??? :screwy:


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just wanted to mention that this may not be such a "nightmare" to everyone in other areas but I live in western MA and inspection is so tight that it will not pass and makes this car useless at the moment since it is not allowed on the road with the MIL that cannot be solved, drive ability is hardly affected that I could deal with it but because of emission laws = fail , fail= A car worth scrap in western MA. How can this not be figured out? WTF, patiently waiting for Monday for dealer and VWOA's response yet again.


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

FSI or TSI?


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...113)-Intake-Manifold-Runner-Flap-Delete-(RFD) 
:beer:
In all seriousness, oil gunk on flaps?


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

FSI

And I do not know about oil buildup on the flaps as the intake manifold has not been off for me to see, is this a common problem? Not from what I have researched.

Spoke with VW dealer and they said they need to call VW Techline again and cannot get me in until they do so, that was at 8am and I just called back @1pm and still no update 

I also called VWOA twice today and both times they would not let me talk to my rep handling the case nor would they let me leave the rep a voicemail, just logged that I called. :banghead:

Lets just say I am so pissed off at the moment


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

FSI = garbage...

Mine has something break every 4-8 weeks that cost a minimum of $20 w/a maximum of $1200 and it consumes oil...

:banghead:


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok I talked to the VW dealership service manager and he said he has to call onsite a VW Rep/Specialist but said the intake manifold itself would be next to replace which got me searching. I found this ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5188188-CEL-Intake-Manifold-Flap-Position-Sensor ) with a bunch of others and it seems the intake manifold failure may not be TSI specific. So what irritates me is if the service manager says intake manifold is next why the wait, just replace the bitch. Also all this reading has scared me big time about the carbon buildup issues, maybe I should just trade the car and stay away from direct injection engines altogether, problem is, I really like my GTI :facepalm:


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok so after reading all the threads about carbon and VWOA and dealer not getting back to me I decided to go the seafoam route while I was waiting. I bought the spray can of seafoam with the fogger straw, rigged some hosing together and went in through the IAT port and used the whole can, shut it off and let it sit for 15 mins then went for a very spirited drive. Guess what, I was able to clear the P2014 code and as of now it has not returned. Figures VW dealer calls me 10 mins later and says they have me scheduled for thursday, now if the code doesn't come back on its good and bad as I am always up for some free replacement parts but if the issue is gone good, but I know it will return. I am pissed that they did not think or offer decarbonization service at the dealer as we all know these cars really need a manual scrubbing to get rid of all the **** and it will just keep returning unless I run a water/meth injection kit which I really do not plan on doing. I see all direct injection manufacturers running into a possible class action lawsuit on vehicles until a valve cleaning method is put in place (which I hear lexus is developing at this time) More to come I suppose, I will update as needed.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

GTI16VFAN2 said:


> Ok so after reading all the threads about carbon and VWOA and dealer not getting back to me I decided to go the seafoam route while I was waiting. I bought the spray can of seafoam with the fogger straw, rigged some hosing together and went in through the IAT port and used the whole can, shut it off and let it sit for 15 mins then went for a very spirited drive. Guess what, I was able to clear the P2014 code and as of now it has not returned. Figures VW dealer calls me 10 mins later and says they have me scheduled for thursday, now if the code doesn't come back on its good and bad as I am always up for some free replacement parts but if the issue is gone good, but I know it will return. I am pissed that they did not think or offer decarbonization service at the dealer as we all know these cars really need a manual scrubbing to get rid of all the **** and it will just keep returning unless I run a water/meth injection kit which I really do not plan on doing. I see all direct injection manufacturers running into a possible class action lawsuit on vehicles until a valve cleaning method is put in place (which I hear lexus is developing at this time) More to come I suppose, I will update as needed.


I seafoam every year on my 2.0t. I should do it twice a year.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

GTI16VFAN2 said:


> I could understand failed repair attempts by dealer at first but now everything has been replaced I believe that relates to the intake manifold runner, whats left to replace??? :screwy:


Don't know but whatever it is they didn't replace it  Sounds like they replaced a bunch of stuff that wasn't broke and haven't put a finger on what is broke (the evidence is the 5 times it went back and its still broke).


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Probably needs seafoam or BG treatment even more than twice a year, problem is I fear all that crap going into the cat will cause it to fail prematurely :thumbdown:


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Scratch that, codes are back



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Update again:

VW "regional tech" came out today to the dealer and they actually pulled off manifold and reviewed the carbon situation, surprisingly not bad at all (wish I had pics, maybe seafoam removed more than expected or just good oil, or previous 1 owner got valve cleaning service done, always M1 0w-40) , "regional tech" says I have audi coilpacks (Red Tops) and they are taking different voltage, throwing off the IMRC sensor and I need OEM coilpacks before he continues any further work, he has "seen this before with audi's" I submit, $150 (when could be had for around $60-80 in other situations) also replacing IMRC (flapper motor) motor again. My service manager and myself have no faith that this will work at all being only coilpacks needed that are completely unrelated to the IMRC system but if it does then shocked. We shall see but again, not likely at all. Will update if we do not all die tomorrow 12/21/12.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

GTI16VFAN2 said:


> Update again:
> 
> VW "regional tech" came out today to the dealer and they actually pulled off manifold and reviewed the carbon situation, surprisingly not bad at all (wish I had pics, maybe seafoam removed more than expected or just good oil, or previous 1 owner got valve cleaning service done, always M1 0w-40) , "regional tech" says I have audi coilpacks (Red Tops) and they are taking different voltage, throwing off the IMRC sensor and I need OEM coilpacks before he continues any further work, he has "seen this before with audi's" I submit, $150 (when could be had for around $60-80 in other situations) also replacing IMRC (flapper motor) motor again. My service manager and myself have no faith that this will work at all being only coilpacks needed that are completely unrelated to the IMRC system but if it does then shocked. We shall see but again, not likely at all. Will update if we do not all die tomorrow 12/21/12.


They did all that and put the old manifold back on? I would have been campaigning to replace it while it was off for all parties best interest.


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Still alive :wave: got car back, will update shortly


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

GTI16VFAN2 said:


> Still alive :wave: got car back, will update shortly


Good luck!


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting,

Keep us updated.


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well amazingly so far so good, about 170 miles and no codes being thrown yet, still not calling this a success just yet though since last time it went at 300 miles. Will update again, really going to be amazed if the redtop coils indeed do cause a voltage irregularity/interference that was causing this, although I had the redtops for quite sometime before I ever had an issue. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow. Crazy story dude. Good luck for sure v


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Day 2, and all is still well, could it be true? God I hope this is over :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

I must say huge shout out to VWoA for the customer support for a vehicle that is out of warranty and spending probably over $5K between parts and labor to correct the issue with only minimal out of my pocket. A reason to stick with VW but I dont believe I will be going Direct Injection next time around if I do purchase another, probably better off going with the 2.5 for its overall reliability and lack of extensive electronics and sensors related to controlling turbo and then turboing it


----------



## jeepjunkie (Jan 30, 2010)

The intake manifolds have a known issue why would the dealer replace the wiring before the intake? Sounds like he's throwing parts at it and its not So much an issue with the car but maybe with the tech. I've seen the intakes fail in every way and have never had one come back after a repair.


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Merry Xmas all :wave: This is a FSI which are not known to have intake manifold issues such as the TSI where the IMRC is built into the intake and not a separate replacement item, anyway manifold was never replaced and it has been 4 days now without a hiccup so I believe it honestly was related to the Red-top Audi R8 coilpacks which is hard to believe to say the least. :screwy:


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think its time to call this case closed, many miles put on car in different variations of driving and not a single hiccup. Hope this maybe helps someone in the future:thumbup:


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

Good to know!!!


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

So this was caused by incorrect coil packs installed, any particular reason Audi coil packs were installed and not OEM originals? Self inflicted gun shot wound for a red color?


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

"Self inflicted gun shot wound for a red color? " Maybe so, although so many people run these without issue :screwy:


----------

